# My Geckos



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Here's a few pics of my small gecko collection.








My female blizzard and male albino patternless 








Albino patternless again















And my female albino tangerine


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

i love the carpet idea i always wanted to do that for my moniter but i feared his toenails would get stuck in it


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

cueball said:


> i love the carpet idea i always wanted to do that for my moniter but i feared his toenails would get stuck in it


They get used to it. It's the best. I've lost 2 leo's (in the past) due to impaction, and since then I've always had carpets. When they get too dirty, just throw them in the wash and hang dry.


----------

